# The Official Steph Watch and Disrespected Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm sorry, how can you give Steph 0 minutes on opening night, but couldn't wait to give Danilo who hasn't seen a hint of pre-season some minutes against the Heat? All because that's your friend's son, that's all that boils down too. What he did to Steph was disrespectful, and I don't care how you try to spin it any which way you like. I didn't like some of the things Steph did over the years, but damn why you treat the dude like that? I can understand Curry's fat *** not getting any minutes because he reported to work out of shape and is just a lazy sob. But you couldn't give the Steph at least 5 minutes? My goodness, it was actually sad. D'Antoni gets a big thumbs down from me, friggin jerk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

I hate Mike D'Antoni and would love nothing more than to see him fail with the Knicks (not trying to hate on the Knicks, I just don't want to see him be successful).


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Neither of you get it...*

Or maybe you didn't watch Steph's last couple of games.....I guess you know ALL the inside info, though...right? I actually thought it was no big deal.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

I love what he did. Finally someone is clearly on charge there, for the better or worse. This is really needed and I bet the locker room hasn't been happier and more functional in few years. Why wouldn't he give minutes to Gallinari? Why he should have give minutes to Marbury who has no future with the team? I bet that if you had any american rookie getting few minutes to get his feet wet after injury you'd be praising the staff for bringing him in slowly. This is about the future and making Knicks a functional, happy and well led team again and that will eventually lead to success.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Are Knick fans really in a position to complain about HOW they win...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



bmac said:


> Are Knick fans really in a position to complain about HOW they win...


Are you in a position to post on a message board? You know the answer to that right? Same goes for my reason to complain about whatever I want on a message board. Keep it moving....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Neither of you get it...*



alphaorange said:


> Or maybe you didn't watch Steph's last couple of games.....I guess you know ALL the inside info, though...right? I actually thought it was no big deal.


Or maybe you didn't watch Danilo's last couple of pre-season games? That's what I thought. The guy should have got a couple of minutes, it has nothing to do with inside information, that's just you assuming and you know what happens when you assume. I see anytime someone has something negative to say about the love of your life D'Antoni or Danilo you get bent out of shape, get over it.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Settle down princess. There's a reason Marbury has never won anything. He's a locker room cancer and a perennial loser. Get over it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



bmac said:


> Settle down princess. There's a reason Marbury has never won anything. He's a locker room cancer and a perennial loser. Get over it.


What does that have anything to do with what I posted, stop trying to be all up in the kool-aid and don't know what the flavor is. If that's the case Zach would have been sitting next to Curry and Steph singing go NY go! Get over yourself.....


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Why SHOULD the Knicks play him when he clearly has no future with them? He's 31 and has absolutely zero trade value. Yeah his deal is expiring, but there's no way in hell they're taking back any other massive contracts.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



USSKittyHawk said:


> I'm sorry, how can you give Steph 0 minutes on opening night, but couldn't wait to give Danilo who hasn't seen a hint of pre-season some minutes against the Heat? All because that's your friend's son, that's all that boils down too. What he did to Steph was disrespectful, and I don't care how you try to spin it any which way you like. I didn't like some of the things Steph did over the years, but damn why you treat the dude like that? I can understand Curry's fat *** not getting any minutes because he reported to work out of shape and is just a lazy sob. But you couldn't give the Steph at least 5 minutes? My goodness, it was actually sad. D'Antoni gets a big thumbs down from me, friggin jerk.


So you think playing the teams top ten pick in the home opener over a guy who had been surrounded in negative controversy for the past three years is somehow disrespecting him ? You think its because the guy is his friends son and not because the knicks need him to get minutes and develop if they are to have any chance at luring James or any other top free agent ?

Marbury is not the future of the knicks but the past he has no such right to minutes. Nothing is guaranteed to Marbury at this point and while Im sure he will get minutes down the line the current coach is under no such obligation to give him anything. 

Thats why in the nba when you are given the power that Steph held under Isiah you have to make the most of it on the court and not waste time with petty selfish agendas because the next guy that comes in my not view you in the same light as his predecessor.

Seriously does anyone believe marbury playing 5 mins in the first half and 5 in the second wouldve made it better ? :raised_ey


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



TRUTHHURTS said:


> So you think playing the teams top ten pick in the home opener over a guy who had been surrounded in negative controversy for the past three years is somehow disrespecting him ? You think its because the guy is his friends son and not because the knicks need him to get minutes and develop if they are to have any chance at luring James or any other top free agent ?
> 
> Marbury is not the future of the knicks but the past he has no such right to minutes. Nothing is guaranteed to Marbury at this point and while Im sure he will get minutes down the line the current coach is under no such obligation to give him anything.
> 
> ...


You can develope Danilo in the D-League, as for Steph he should have got some minutes period and I'm sticking by that statement. When opponents get tougher and Jamal does not shoot lights out, let's see what the coach does then. I personally believe it's a hidden agenda with this new regime, and they too afraid to come out and say anything. The majority of the Knick fans on other boards are in agreement, that Steph should have played. 5 -10 -20 I don't give a rats ***, but to give him DNP that's messed up especially when he came to work in good shape and tried to get with the program. Lastly, I couldn't care less who isn't in agreement but I'm sure as hell going to voice my opinion.

BTW D'Antoni stated Steph had a clean slate with him, looks like he lied. So just give him a buy out or cut him since he isn't in the Knicks plans, just wasting this guy time.



> The harder part for D'Antoni will be negotiating the controversy from Marbury's DNP, the first of his career not counting last season when he suited up and knew he wouldn't play soon after his father died.
> As expected, Curry also was a DNP. He left the bench in the fourth quarter, with the Knicks staff claiming Curry, angry Tuesday that he found out he lost his spot in the rotation from the media, was icing a sore knee.
> *Out of nowhere, D'Antoni, who played 10 men, said Marbury is out of his circle until further notice. There were no signs of that coming soon.*
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/10302008/sports/knicks/mike_benches_steph_in_opener_135953.htm


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

When I saw Danilo I immediately thought that was disrespectful to Steph. He's still the best player on the team, the best G by far, and its not like he's not in shape or hurt. Come on now, is there ANYONE that really believes Duhon is a starter in this league? 

Steph maybe a "cancer", but lots of players were. He just has a huge ego but has always been the best player on every team he's been at.....that's not his fault. He's also been on ALOT of rebuilding teams w/o being given the proper time to gel. 2.5 yrs everywhere before NY. The thing is he is no. 2 option, not a first option. He's still a starter in this league. Danilo though? 

D'Antoni has blatant hate for Steph.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

I was shocked to see Steph on the bench for the whole game. He did work very hard at getting into shape and he appeared to be acting like a real teammate. But if you step back and think about it, you have to give D'Antoni and Walsh a lot of credit for both Marbury and Curry sitting out the game.

Steph does not currently figure into the Knicks future. Sure he may be better than Collins now but the Knicks are trying to build a future. It is critical for the Knicks to make accurate judgments on their current roster. Collins has size and defensive abilities that could be worthwhile if he can show some offensive ability. The Knicks need to determine if Collins could be in the rotation on a playoff team. That is more important to the team than whatever Marbury feels. Perhaps if he worked his butt off two years ago and was a team player then he wouldn't be in this situation. 

We should applaud a management that is solely interested in making the Knicks better. While it would be great to win the most games possible this year, it is more important to know what we have and what we need to get better. We are not winning anything soon. I also like sitting Curry. He needs to know that there is no entitlement program with the Knicks. He needs to get in shape and really work on his defense and rebounding.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



USSKittyHawk said:


> You can develope Danilo in the D-League, as for Steph he should have got some minutes period and I'm sticking by that statement. When opponents get tougher and Jamal does not shoot lights out, let's see what the coach does then. I personally believe it's a hidden agenda with this new regime, and they too afraid to come out and say anything. The majority of the Knick fans on other boards are in agreement, that Steph should have played. 5 -10 -20 I don't give a rats ***, but to give him DNP that's messed up especially when he came to work in good shape and tried to get with the program. Lastly, I couldn't care less who isn't in agreement but I'm sure as hell going to voice my opinion.
> 
> BTW D'Antoni stated Steph had a clean slate with him, looks like he lied. So just give him a buy out or cut him since he isn't in the Knicks plans, just wasting this guy time.


Why should the knicks send their top pick to the D-league to continue to play Marbury after the embarrassment hes been to the knicks organization these past few years? Thats about business and marketing right there.

Its up to the coach to decide which guys he is willing to go to battle with that night no one elses. When the games get tougher it will still be the same thing they are not putting any faith in marbury whatsoever helping the team short term or longterm and who can blame them ? At the end of the day there are peoples jobs at stakes ,their reps on the line and you asking this coach to to do what Wilkens ,Brown,Isiah did and thats bet on Marbury and he has refused . How can anyone suggest someone else put their jobs success into the hands of marbury again is beyond me . 

Ive always felt that in coaching and passing out minutes you dont give 5 minutes to someone who you know wont be happy with 5 minutes . You hand those 5 minutes to someone that will go all out for those 5 minutes and appreciate them whether he gets them or not every game. Mardy was that guy and I think Danillo minutes was D'antoni giving the crowd a look at the rookie considering he has missed all preseason.

Since when does clean slate = guaranteed playing time ? Since when do teams cut players making a ton of money because the players want to play.Marbury has a contract just like everyone else it doesnt guarantee playing time .

:biggrin: Kitty no one is saying you cant voice your opinion I disagree but that should never stop anyone from speaking their mind.

I think Marbury will get minutes but I doubt D'antoni puts him a position where he can do any damage to the team if he blows up. He just has a ZERO trust factor right now that he must work to earn.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

^Again, just cut him then.......that extra spot could have went to Ewing quit wasting the guys time, it's not like he can't play especially in that system. Another team will pick him up, anyway. The reason why this is a hidden agenda is because they can't get Steph and his agent to acccept a buy out. The Knicks aren't fooling anybody. I can't wait to see what D'Antoni does when the offense stalls and they need someone to get it going like it did against the Heat. Who they going to turn to? Mardy Collins? LOL This is what they get when they failed to make any deals in the offseason, now they stuck with 3 guys making mega bucks on the bench! Zach been in trouble as well, and embarassed the organization he sure is getting playing time, like any sports figure who acts a fool. Lastly, rumors are already swirling which I already posted weeks ago, that Danilo may go to the D-League so please don't act like that's far fetch.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

That's a pure-T ***** move to not even tell Marbury he wasn't playing. He's accomplished enough to deserve at least a send home if you're gonna DNP him. You can't have him sitting on the bench like an undrafted rookie.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



Dre™ said:


> That's a pure-T ***** move to not even tell Marbury he wasn't playing. He's accomplished enough to deserve at least a send home if you're gonna DNP him. You can't have him sitting on the bench like an undrafted rookie.


Actually it is pretty common behavior for a coach not to tell the player. But if we want to talk respect then how about the lack of respect Marbury has shown the Knicks over the last couple of years ?????

I also agree with not waiving Steph. He could easily then get picked up by someone like Miami for no $$. If Miami had Steph this year then there is no way they don't beat out the Knicks. Why help someone else out unless Steph is willing to take a decent sized pay cut. That won't happen. So perhaps he may have some value later this year. 

Give the Knicks new management some time to solve the problems created over the last 6 years !!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



> When I saw Danilo I immediately thought that was disrespectful to Steph. He's still the best player on the team, the best G by far, and its not like he's not in shape or hurt. Come on now, is there ANYONE that really believes Duhon is a starter in this league?


Duhon showed last night that he IS a starter in this league. I went to the game and he did a fine job and everyone loved him. He scored, passed and did what a point guard is suppose to do. Hell be fine.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Cager......spot on*

Why don't more people get this? Respect is earned and Marbury has done NOTHING that warrants the organization owing him anything. Cutting him is good for him....good for opponents..and stupid for the Knicks. If everybody had to earn their way, this team wouldn't be where it is. Sure he needs to be gone, but he needs to go in a way that helps the organization....or at least doesn't hurt it. Last couple of games, I felt he had regressed to what he was before. If a guy has a problem, its up to him to sack up and go see the boss, not the other way around.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Boo Hoo, we won the dang game. Poor overpaid 20 million dollar bum doesn't get his minutes, big daggone deal. Sorry, but Steph gets NO sympathy from this Brooklynite. Either play the way D'Antoni wants or get butt splinters on the bench and be happy they're not going after your money. Either that, or be a man and take the buyout they're offering you. I was the biggest Marbury fan in the world growing up, and live in the neighborhood that he grew up in right now, so I certainly don't have "a bone to pick" with him. Just an unbiased Knick fan's opinion.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



USSKittyHawk said:


> ^Again, just cut him then.......that extra spot could have went to Ewing quit wasting the guys time, it's not like he can't play especially in that system. Another team will pick him up, anyway. The reason why this is a hidden agenda is because they can't get Steph and his agent to acccept a buy out. The Knicks aren't fooling anybody. I can't wait to see what D'Antoni does when the offense stalls and they need someone to get it going like it did against the Heat. Who they going to turn to? Mardy Collins? LOL This is what they get when they failed to make any deals in the offseason, now they stuck with 3 guys making mega bucks on the bench! Zach been in trouble as well, and embarassed the organization he sure is getting playing time, like any sports figure who acts a fool. Lastly, rumors are already swirling which I already posted weeks ago, that Danilo may go to the D-League so please don't act like that's far fetch.


As a Knicks fan, why would you cut a player that can significantly help our competition and propel them ahead of us in the playoffs? He doesn't fit our team anmyore, but he'd be a heck of a find for a squad like Miami.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Marbury is a bum, who cares?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



knicksfan said:


> As a Knicks fan, why would you cut a player that can significantly help our competition and propel them ahead of us in the playoffs? He doesn't fit our team anmyore, but he'd be a heck of a find for a squad like Miami.


Cut him waive him do something who cares just as long as he isn't taking up space since he isn't playing, that way if you want to start this so called youth movement guys like Ewing would have had a spot. Sitting Steph is just a waste, and you act like MSG don't have the money to blow....they gave away more money than any NBA team in the league since Dolan took over. Let's see what tune some of you guys will sing when certain players don't perform up to standard, and go on offensive droughts.

Playoffs? You talking about playoffs? LMAO Can't we get to the middle of the season before we start talking playoffs.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



ATLien said:


> Marbury is a bum, who cares?


Let me be a "bum" making 20 million dollars a year.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

kitty,.... your my girl but.... PUH LEASE!!!!!!!!!!!.... Steph has disrespected this organization for years!!!

we dont owe him a gosh dam thing..... Unless having one of the worst records in the league and not making the playoffs year after year account for anything. D'antoni is just sending him a message. We dont care what you've done you dont deserve anything!... if you want something your going to have to prove your worth it... this is the price you pay for running out coach after coach and losing everywhere you go


marbury pretty much has the opposite effect of the midas touch....


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

*D'Antoni exiles Marbury

By MARC BERMAN

Not sure exactly what Stephon Marbury Stephon Marbury did this preseason to deserve what he got tonight - which was getting humiliated in his hometown by a supposed player's coach Mike D'Antoni.*

Marbury got in the best shape of his career, he had a sharp preseason, he accepted his backup role to a career backup in Chris Duhon. But it wasn't good enough for D'Antoni. Maybe D'Antoni bought his son a pair of Starburys that didn't fit right.

Marbury is still on the team but D'Antoni put him in exile tonight and for the foreseeable future. At least Eddy Curry Eddy Curry saw this coming. After Marbury's 23-minutes-a-game preseason, this was a shocker.

D'Antoni even made Marbury into a sympathetic figure as the fans chanted "We Want Steph'' in the third quarter and early fourth during their 120-115 victory over Miami, which probably will stink again. Some fans booed the chant.

When the Knicks New York Knicks picked up the 2008-2009 option on point guard Mardy Collins Mardy Collins last week, it merited barely a sentence. Who knew that move would truly mean the end of Marbury's playing days as a Knick.

With his option picked up, Collins is in the core group. He got 10 minutes tonight and is part of D'Antoni's circle. Marbury has the misfortunate of having just one year left on his contract and thus is not important enough to nurture.

The Knicks have now admitted this season isn't about winning as much as developing the players who will be here next year too. It's always about the future, isn't it? I love how Donnie Walsh can talk realistically about getting $14 million under the salary cap for 2010 when he is in charge of the league's largest payroll right now.

Without Marbury and Curry, the Knicks scored 120 points and still almost lost, with Miami scoring 40 in the fourth quarter. Thankfully, Jamal Crawford Jamal Crawford was terrific tonight because - as we all know - he's not going to be terrific every night. I don't see them as a better team on either end with Danilo Gallinari and Mardy Collins in the rotation and Marbury out of it.

With Marbury banished, D'Antoni wants to forcefeed rookie Gallinari, even though he doesn't look like he's ready physically. And Jared Jeffries Jared Jeffries will be back Dec. 1 to crowd the rotation further. D'Antoni played a 10-man rotation tonight but Malik Rose Malik Rose possibly is the next to be removed, as he also has just one year left on his pact.

The Knicks should do the right thing and release Marbury, even though his chances of signing with another club have been compromised. It seems cruel they brought him to camp now, if D'Antoni knew all along he would not be in the rotation. D'Antoni never let on once that he wouldn't play Marbury this season, giving him plenty of preseason minutes.

In truth, Collins solid preseason made the coaching staff rethink matters the past few days. D'Antoni didn't want Marbury on the team in the first place and Collins became a revelation. Marbury, glassy-eyed in the locker room tonight, wouldn't say what he was really feeling. He said he'd continue to work hard and D'Antoni has every right to make this decision. "I'm glad we won,'' he said.

Marbury didn't know it was coming. D'Antoni didn't tell him before the game, just like he didn't tell Curry he was out of the rotation but told the media. For a real class act, that's surprising behavior by D'Antoni.

Marbury had a good feeling his minutes would be less than the 22 he averaged in preseason. But he never imagined tonight's embarrassing DNP at the Garden in the season opener, playing behind Collins, playing behind a rookie who hadn't played since July, playing behind Rose. I bet Marbury couldn't have imagined that in his worst nightmare.

D'Antoni said they are playing for the future. Hopefully, they'll still be playing for something in February.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Thank you Marc Berman, he pretty much summed it up! The end! D'Antoni should have gave him the heads up, not a class act at all. I can't wait for Steph to be released, brought out, etc.....then all the scapegoats will be gone, no more excuses, oh yeah, well we do got to get rid of Eddie, but that will happen in due time.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

*Dantoni turned into Isiah Thomas*

*What Dantoni did in the Knicks Home Opener Game is something we all expect Isiah Thomas to do to anyone who worked for Layden.* 

The anouncement of the Knick players before the game Marbury name was always announced Last as the captain of the team, Crawful got that job. When they announced Marbury name first that told me we are headed for another 23 win season with Crawful, Q.Richardson, and Zach Randolph under new coach Dantoni....nothing changed from last season.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



ChosenFEW said:


> kitty,.... your my girl but.... PUH LEASE!!!!!!!!!!!.... Steph has disrespected this organization for years!!!
> 
> we dont owe him a gosh dam thing..... Unless having one of the worst records in the league and not making the playoffs year after year account for anything. D'antoni is just sending him a message. We dont care what you've done you dont deserve anything!... if you want something your going to have to prove your worth it... this is the price you pay for running out coach after coach and losing everywhere you go
> 
> ...



*Slow down! 

The Knicks owe Marbury $21 million dollars this season for playing or sitting on the bench.* 

I bashed Marbury for the reason he did not fit into the Layden *2003-4 roster* which was a second round playoff roster before Marbury. 

The *2004-5 roster *was destroyed by "CRAWFUL" silly decision making, plus we traded our only center Mutombo for Crawful inconsistent performance. 

The *2005-6* *roster* was destroyed completely by Q.Richardson bum performance at the SG position which we traded away our best PF-Kurt Thomas for. Being we did'nt have a center.... do to the trade for Crawful, we signed *FA Jerome James*. Being that Eddy Curry was also a FA, but with a heart problem we traded our next two babies for him. 
And to put Icing on the cake we hired new coach Larry Brown. 

The *2006-7 roster *included franchise player Francis and lost jared Jefferies with the new coach Isiah Thomas. 

The *2007-8 roster *added disaster *Zach Randolph, with Curry, Q.Rich, and Crawful* who received the majority of playingtime for 58 games without Marbury in the lineup and only WON 14 games out of 58 games.

Marbury may have been a selfish franchise player that kept to himself, but the players high lighted above are all "Locker Room Cancer Players" which was the main reason their previous team traded them.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



Kiyaman said:


> *Slow down!
> 
> I bashed Marbury for the reason he did not fit into the Layden 2003-4 roster which was a second round playoff roster before Marbury.
> *


*

the knicks won 37 and 30 games the two seasons before marbury arrived .What second rd playoff roster are you talking about here ?




The 2004-5 roster was destroyed by "CRAWFUL" silly decision making, plus we traded our only center Mutombo for Crawful inconsistent performance.

Click to expand...

so Crawford destroyed the roster ? he hurt H20 ? and Tim Thomas ? and forced Penny ,moochie,jamison,brewer onto the the roster . 

As I recall it the knciks were actually atop the standings then Marbury says he is the best pg in the league ,Crawford injuries his foot and the rest is all down hill from there.





The 2005-6 roster was destroyed completely by Q.Richardson bum performance at the SG position which we traded away our best PF-Kurt Thomas for. Being we did'nt have a center.... do to the trade for Crawful, we signed FA Jerome James. Being that Eddy Curry was also a FA, but with a heart problem we traded our next two babies for him. 
And to put Icing on the cake we hired new coach Larry Brown.

Click to expand...

so Q destroyed that season? although he played poorly how can you overlook marbury arguing publicly with the coach almost every game ? Even though Marbury claims he stopped listening to early in the season. 

I didn't listen to anything he said last year after he lied the first time," Marbury said. "Everything was up in the air. After he lied the first time, I pretty much didn't look at [him] the same way."

thats a heckuva of a attitude there dont you think. The poiint guard basically admitting hes not doing what the coach says.But hey throw it on Q 





The 2006-7 roster included franchise player Francis and lost jared Jefferies with the new coach Isiah Thomas.

Click to expand...

but marbury was selling shoes all summer long showed up out of shape and was booed quite often if I remember and Isiah never stopped backing him even when his play dictated it.




The 2007-8 roster added disaster Zach Randolph, with Curry, Q.Rich, and Crawful who received the majority of playingtime for 58 games without Marbury in the lineup and only WON 14 games out of 58 games.

Marbury may have been a selfish franchise player that kept to himself, but the players high lighted above are all "Locker Room Cancer Players" which was the main reason their previous team traded them.

Click to expand...

They looked awfully good last year this time in fact they played alot like they did last night .They shared the ball and everyone got their points and the team won. I recall marbury getting mad that Isiah called him out on scrubs like Jameer nelson and Jwill toasting him in back to back games and as a captain abandoned the team even though Q was hurt and Zach was burying his grandma. But somehow 
Marbury in your eyes is not responsible for his actions . 

Crawford played well but the knicks didnt have enough bodies last year after Marbury abandoned the team .They didnt have the depth to sub anyone out and keep up pace with teams .Thats why this season after signing Duhon and Wilsons development they can score 120 points with both Curry and marbury on the bench 

Crawford,Curry,and Q were considered cancers by their other teams ? You cant be serious 

Zach right now is showing he gets something marbury at 31 still doesnt.That there is not a never ending list of second chances and you need to try and take advantage of it before they stop coming.

Im just astonished really that according to some people Marbury has never done anything wrong and all of his behavior doesnt have any negative effect on the team. There are not many teams that could play through the distractions that Marbury has caused over the years.Which is essentially why D'antoni put him in a place where he is minimized.*


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

I hate Marbury. Why? For the last two year, every time he touches the ball, something awful happens. I can't believe how many times I have screamed at the screen because of his act. I hate the Eddie Curry trade, and Eddie Curry. The trade sucked because the Knicks gives out too much. Eddie Curry is too soft and too fragile to play in NYC. I hate to say this, but Mike D'Antoni was right other than the business with Gallinari.

Please trade Marubury if you are not going to use him. It's only better for the player.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

it's common sense, danillo is the future, marbury is the past.....it's like you're running a cruise ship, you're about to fire a guy and you got this young guy you just hired, who gets more time captaining the ship? course the young rookie who's going to be around for a while.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



> *"Mike D'Antoni had no time to enjoy his first victory as Knicks coach, because he was on the defensive yesterday after TV cameras caught him in a cursing fit while fans were chanting for banished Stephon Marbury to be put into the game.*
> 
> With some in the Garden crowd surprisingly chanting "We Want Steph" with 11:10 remaining in the fourth (others booed the chant), a stewing D'Antoni was caught on MSG Network cameras Wednesday in a tirade, mouthing:
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/1031200...curses_as_garden_crowd_chants_for__136128.htm

Welcome to NY get used to it. 

http://www.nypost.com/seven/1031200...curses_as_garden_crowd_chants_for__136128.htm


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



Truknicksfan said:


> Duhon showed last night that he IS a starter in this league. I went to the game and he did a fine job and everyone loved him. He scored, passed and did what a point guard is suppose to do. Hell be fine.


Duhon is a good player, but he's not a starter. He's capable but he's a backup. He not better than Charlie Ward was, and Ward was like the absolute borderline starter quality PG. He not gonna take over the game when the offense stalling, he not gonna settle the offense down when things are going astray and settle the team down. As time goes on, watch he become less and less steady, and they gonna end up trying to do different things at the PG position


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Right now it was announced before the Philly game that he is placed on the inactive list until further notice. So a buyout may be imminent, but Steph wants all of his money. Now D'Antoni stated it wasn't fair to him to put him in uniform and not play him, etc...media attention must have got to him. This _should _be resolved soon, which should have been done before the regular season even started.


----------



## kidd2rj (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

are you kidding me? knicks fans must have selective memories. Don't you remember when isiah simply wanted to bring him off the bench? steph throws a hissy fit, threatens to go public with information about isiah etc. Knicks fans were also crying about how the knicks need to get rid of the guy so the knicks do the 2nd best thing...bench him...and now knicks fans want marbury to play? seriously...are you kidding me? and to say the knicks should waive him...you realize that he's a 20 mil expiring contract right? why would you not want to hold onto that until the trading deadline? maybe if denver faulters you can land iverson. maybe d'antoni can work something for marion. 

i'm not a knicks fan at all but you'd have to be stupid to waive him. bench him or send him home but really...who gives an F. he's not playing and that's all that counts. he's lost his chances.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Here is an article which shows the cluelessness in management and coaching this season. 

http://knicks.realgm.com/artic...sons_you_think/


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



> Chris Duhon is a decent young player. He’s a solid defender, an above average offensive player and has a good basketball IQ. His first preseason game as the Knicks’ starting point guard wasn’t great, but he's since shown some improvement.
> 
> That said, though there are areas where he'll be an asset the idea of him starting over Stephon Marbury is a joke.
> 
> ...


Does this make sense


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*More crap....*

It takes more than talent, which Marbury has. It makes no sense to play him and make him part of something that he will NOT be a part of next year. What the hell is so damned hard to understand? It is not in the best interest of the teams future to play him. Do you people write with crayons? God.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

Yep it makes sense Kiya, it's time for him to go since he won't be part of the team, and I wish him well. They should have took care of this business in the off-season, but management let this dwell too long and embarassed the guy and then caught an attitude when the sportswriters and some fans jumped in their ***. Part ways, so that he can move on and call it a day, so now their will be only one escape goat left, and he isn't getting off the bench anytime soon (Curry). When you do things *** backwards, this is what you get, negativity, whether you like it or not.

Edit: Dog I'm surprised at you, because you know good and well that management did a piss poor job in handlng this situation. Where the hell is Grinch, I like to hear his insight on this.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

I wonder if marbury is doing that little dance he does right about now.... 


EDIT:










EDIT(cont.): enough said :lol:





sayonara! steph


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What did you want them to say?*

That Marbury had no place before the season even started? What was said had to be said. Could maybe have been handled better but there was no good way to handle it outside of a trade or a reduced buyout which Marbury declined to discuss. He would have made it up when he signed with another team. He made his own bed. Boo hoo. Guy has been a jerk since he got here. Because he shows up in great shape in his contract year, I'm supposed to feel for the guy? Fuggim....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



ChosenFEW said:


> I wonder if marbury is doing that little dance he does right about now....
> 
> EDIT(cont.): enough said :lol:
> 
> ...


Actually he is doing a little dance, if he gets to keep the majority of his 20 million a year and a chance to go to a team on his own terms. It will be real interesting if he goes to the Heat......and bust our ***, would you be laughing then? Let's just hope he goes West coast.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

trenton hassel for marbury? send him back to the nets. we need a 3rd string PG


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Actually he is doing a little dance, if he gets to keep the majority of his 20 million a year and a chance to go to a team on his own terms. It will be real interesting if he goes to the Heat......and bust our ***, would you be laughing then? Let's just hope he goes West coast.



going by history I would actually prefer that he goes to someone in the east. 

since when has marbury actually won anything?...he is a team killer and this season is basically his last meal...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

For the folks that were crying about my suggestion about waiving him, looks like his own coach agrees:


> Knicks New York Knicks president Donnie Walsh publically jumped into the fray yesterday to try to resolve the Stephon Marbury Stephon Marbury saga.
> 
> Walsh and coach Mike D'Antoni left the practice court together to discuss Marbury's future. *D'Antoni, sources say, wants Marbury waived,* and it would be uncharacteristic for Walsh to stand in the way. However, a source close to Walsh said if Marbury is waived, it won't be for a few days. The Knicks president first wants a sitdown with Marbury, which hasn't happened.
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/1102200..._wants_steph_sitdown_as_exit_looms_136442.htm

Like I said, that's why Steph is so cool and happy, he knows he isn't giving up that money and he still controls his own destiny when he is in fact waived........still think that's a bad idea? :biggrin: I'll take another 20 million dollars after being paid over 100 million dollars since my career started as my *last meal ticket, *any day of the week.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

*Re: D'Antoni Disrespected Steph*

SO glad we didn't end up trading for him!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Exiled Stephon Marbury's dream of going back to high school has been squashed. In another bizarre development, the 31-year-old Marbury said earlier yesterday he would like to practice with his alma-mater, Lincoln High, on his own time to stay in game shape - a plan Knicks brass opposed. He had hoped to receive permission from Knicks president Donnie Walsh to practice with the Coney Island superpower.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/1107200..._wont_let_steph_practice_at_lincol_137547.htm

Knicks management is very petty, almost treating him like a perp.


----------



## nieman (Jun 6, 2006)

C'mon now, Steph is no more a team killer than....Shaq, Payton, Spree, AI etc. As soon as they not happy, everything is shot to hell. So I don't hold his ego against him. 

All I'm saying is that he is the best PG/player on the team. And Ws should mean something. It should nothave been handled as a backdoor-betrayal if that was their intentions all along. They could've did the Jamal Tinsley thing to him and everything would've been fine.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

nieman said:


> C
> All I'm saying is that he is the best PG/player on the team. And Ws should mean something. It should nothave been handled as a backdoor-betrayal if that was their intentions all along. They could've did the Jamal Tinsley thing to him and everything would've been fine.


I don't think Tinsley's teammates disliked him as much as the Knicks team did. I think they intentionally did it this way to show the team that D'Antoni walks the talk about this being a team game. This also shows the team that he listens to them. Great way to have a team respect its coach.

I still don't understand how Steph's prior behavior gives him any rights or respectful treatment from the Knicks or his teammates.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Walsh feeling Stephon strain
> 
> By MARC BERMAN
> 
> ...


http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2008/11/walsh_feeling_s.html

Walsh is a *****, he should just waive him, aren't you the boss? Why should D'Antoni care the guy is going to get his full 21million dollars he wants him gone, but he don't want him waive. What a dynamic duo we have running the Knicks. 

http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2008/11/walsh_feeling_s.html


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Sometimes, Kitty...*

I wonder what the hell you are thinking. Right now they can keep him off teams that they may have to contend with PLUS they have insurance if a guard goes down. They will pay either way so whats the difference? If the damn media would leave it alone it would be a non issue. Plus, if he gets tired enough of waiting, he may take a buyout. Ball is in his court, no pun intended.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I feel the same way about your way of thinking when it comes to the Walsh and D'Antoni dynamic duo, which can do no wrong, from the way you post about them. It's clear that Walsh would have been resolved this issue a long time ago, he is listening to that fool D'Antoni, the last time I checked, he wasn't the GM, Walsh was. What Walsh needs to do is grow some balls and try to get this resolved. If they had any common sense at all they would have took a page out of Larry Bird's book and sent him home *BEFORE* the season even started, so this wouldn't be a distraction, the NY media loves this stuff. 

Why go through all that pre-season garbage and quotes when he wasn't in our initial plans? I think D'Antoni threw Walsh a curb ball, and now he has no choice but to side with D'Antoni because when you in management you want to show that you are working as a team. The more this drags on, the more it becomes an issue. Sometimes I wonder if you guys ever managed anyone in your life, poor execution by a GM who knows the ropes and has the experience, but perfers to listen to D'Antoni and made it worse than it really needs to be.

Come on Dog, you know they drop the ball on this one, admit it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Something is wrong with the NBA when the New York Knicks and Memphis Grizzlies pay Stephon Marbury and Antoine Walker, respectively, $21 million and $9 million to sit on the bench.
> 
> Sure, they can practice and work out before games, but do they actually earn these exorbitant salaries? Nope.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/1382573.html


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Stephon Marbury exiled from the Knicks' roster but beholden to his contract -- is softening his stance against a buyout and taking steps toward a resolution. Marbury met with Donnie Walsh, the team president, for about 45 minutes on Thursday to discuss his situation. The talks were described as "very preliminary" by a person with knowledge of the meeting, who added that it was "too early to characterize" the talks as a negotiation. *The **Knicks** provided the outline of a potential buyout of the $21.9 million contract -- with a pay cut in the $3 million to $5 million range* -- several weeks ago, according to a person who was briefed on the matter. Marbury refused, telling associates that he would not accept $19 million in exchange for free agency. There have been periodic talks between Marbury and Walsh throughout the process, but Thursday's meeting was the first extensive face-to-face discussion.


http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/15/sports/basketball/15marbury.html?_r=1&ref=basketball&oref=slogin

I wonder if he hired an agent, because the last time I check he didn't have one. I don't think it would be wise for Steph to negotiate any deals with the Knicks on his own. Anyway, losing 3-5 million isn't bad, but then again, it all depends on what he is thinking. I still say this should have been done a long time ago, but hopefully it will wrap up by next week and he can move on to another team.


----------

